# Nuclear Project Jobs



## Txrad89 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been trying to find out how to contact companies working on the reactor project, FANR, ENEC, KEPKO and the associated supporting companies. So far I have not found the right person to talk to. I am a fire protection engineer with over 23 years of nuclear experience in engineering and licensing. I am looking for a long term contract position .

Can any of you provide a contact name and number to get me to the right people?

Thanks !!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Txrad89 said:


> I have been trying to find out how to contact companies working on the reactor project, FANR, ENEC, KEPKO and the associated supporting companies. So far I have not found the right person to talk to. I am a fire protection engineer with over 23 years of nuclear experience in engineering and licensing. I am looking for a long term contract position .
> 
> Can any of you provide a contact name and number to get me to the right people?
> 
> Thanks !!



I'd recommend CH2M Hill or the Emirates Nuclear Authority.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Txrad89 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Do you happen to have any contact names at either company. Seems finding the right people to talk to is very difficult. I'm not sure if it's always like this in the UAE or just having a hard time.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Txrad89 said:


> Do you happen to have any contact names at either company. Seems finding the right people to talk to is very difficult. I'm not sure if it's always like this in the UAE or just having a hard time.


Always like this.

Sorry, I don't have contacts.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Txrad89 said:


> I have been trying to find out how to contact companies working on the reactor project, FANR, ENEC, KEPKO and the associated supporting companies. So far I have not found the right person to talk to. I am a fire protection engineer with over 23 years of nuclear experience in engineering and licensing. I am looking for a long term contract position .
> 
> Can any of you provide a contact name and number to get me to the right people?
> 
> Thanks !!


You should not be able to find companies working on this project....All companies working for CNIA, etc, are not allowed to talk about it outside of the company...

If companies are caught even putting it on there client database (To use when bidding on new contracts) they face criminal prosecution....

The positions that do become vacant are mainly for consultants on 1 - 2 year contracts, the vision is to eventually hand all positions over to local nationals

Good luck with your hunting


----------



## Txrad89 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thanks Dozza*

Dozza, 
Thanks for the reply.

Who is CNIA.

I am an engineering consultant looking for a 1-2 year term, I just don't know who to contact.

So how do people find work on this project?

I didn't know about the law, thanks.


----------

